
Ask HN: How to find the second and third customer? - bhu1st
A mentor recommended to find at least three customers before writing code. How to find the second and third customer without building anything?
======
muzani
PowerPoint presentations. Get people to agree to buy before it's built. If the
first customer is paying enough, you probably just need one.

------
relaunched
What problem are you trying to solve? Who might also have that problem? Where
would you go to find people that also have that problem?

~~~
afarrell
What are the current things that people with that problem are doing in order
to solve (or hide) that problem?

------
jtchang
What is your product?

------
aaavl2821
How did you find the first?

